# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long do YOU wait between cycles?

## 6tom6tom6

Its been asked before...but im asking how long YOU wait, not how long you should wait. How long do YOU wait between cycles. I did a 12 week cycle of test prop and its been 7 weeks. now i want to start a test e and Abomb cycle. Thank you

----------


## Awesome_Archy

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...9#.T5XfZCOyQvx

----------


## The Bear 79

So if someone else is careless & reckless that means you will be too? What are your stats?

----------


## MickeyKnox

time on + pct = time off.

----------


## 6tom6tom6

> So if someone else is careless & reckless that means you will be too? What are your stats?


no haha. I just want to know what happened to those who only waited 7 weeks. Everything ok? Did shit hit the fan? Whats up? =)

----------


## Awesome_Archy

profile says 21

----------


## Igifuno

To answer your question, I've always waited the appropriate time, which is stated above by MickeyKnox... I've never waivered and started beforehand. I know people who have and a couple of them are now on HRT.

----------


## The Bear 79

> profile says 21


He's all yours big guy, the monotony has worn me a bit thin lately, I'll snap out of it eventually, but for now I'll just observe & intervene if necessary.................make pa pa proud...........lol.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

if your blood work is good and your lh is back to normal go hard. 

but remember u will be on hrt/trt before you are 25, unable to have kids or get yoru dick hard, prostate problems and teh cholesterol levels of a 70 year old man who loves himself a big plate of chicken and waffles.

looking at your pic, when you are on gear do u actually go to the gym or just some curls before you go to the club?

----------


## The Bear 79

> if your blood work is good and your lh is back to normal go hard. 
> 
> but remember u will be on hrt/trt before you are 25, unable to have kids or get yoru dick hard, prostate problems and teh cholesterol levels of a 70 year old man who loves himself a big plate of chicken and waffles.
> 
> *looking at your pic, when you are on gear do u actually go to the gym or just some curls before you go to the club?*


OUCH! I felt that one from here..........

----------


## songdog

The only thing you need to worry about is your diet at your age.

----------


## 6tom6tom6

> if your blood work is good and your lh is back to normal go hard. 
> 
> but remember u will be on hrt/trt before you are 25, unable to have kids or get yoru dick hard, prostate problems and teh cholesterol levels of a 70 year old man who loves himself a big plate of chicken and waffles.
> 
> looking at your pic, when you are on gear do u actually go to the gym or just some curls before you go to the club?


I dont go to "the club" retard, sounds like someones jealous that im young and hes old and dry. I dont remember being rude, so there is no need for you to be.....just goes to show that age is just a number and not everyone matures huh? tisk tisk tisk

----------


## big_ron

> if your blood work is good and your lh is back to normal go hard. 
> 
> but remember u will be on hrt/trt before you are 25, unable to have kids or get yoru dick hard, prostate problems and teh cholesterol levels of a 70 year old man who loves himself a big plate of chicken and waffles.
> 
> looking at your pic, when you are on gear do u actually go to the gym or just some curls before you go to the club?


Okay doctor...

What you do have to realize is when people are at the age of when your not supose to cycle... they dont make the best decisions. What is the point of abusing him? Your making some fairly serious statements of what happens if you cycle under the age of 25

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

til bloodwork is normal or time on=time off if i cant get BW done. also i must be feeling back to normal.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

Of course its serious, ALL OF THIS CAN HAPPEN BEFORE YOUR BODY HAS FULL DEVELOPED ITS ENDO SYSTEM. why not lay all the cards on the table?

----------


## bigswoll

How much did u retain did u run a pct and your only 21 dude i would have waited

----------


## big_ron

> Of course its serious, ALL OF THIS CAN HAPPEN BEFORE YOUR BODY HAS FULL DEVELOPED ITS ENDO SYSTEM. why not lay all the cards on the table?


And if you cycle after the age of 25 alot it will still happen anyway. 

Its fine to show all the possible side effects but there is a good way of going about it.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

After 25 ur body has a fighting chance to remap. 

uve been here forever big ron, the 200 threads a day about 18-21 years old that wanna cycle. 

a.) educate them and incourage them..

or b.) scare them with the ugly truth.

if we follow a. they is a very high % they wont listen to all teh advice, because they know best skip key points and really our advise has become more dangerous then good.

Its clear that they dont know how to get blood work, or what to look for, unsure or in teh dark about pct.

The amount of americans who have access to PH, and other sups that claim to have teh effect of steroids . especially young kids take these every day, causing more haarm, spending more money and having less gains, jusst to say " i havent or i would never use roids." 

we havent even broke ground on teh physiological effect of coming of gear and losing the water weight, the pump and muscle. or worse delayed onset of gyno cause by estrogen and the dependency people become to look bigger and filled out . People abuse gear, then make it harder for teh rest of us.

----------


## trschnei

> After 25 ur body has a fighting chance to remap. 
> 
> uve been here forever big ron, the 200 threads a day about 18-21 years old that wanna cycle. 
> 
> a.) educate them and incourage them..
> 
> or b.) scare them with the ugly truth.
> 
> if we follow a. they is a very high % they wont listen to all teh advice, because they know best skip key points and really our advise has become more dangerous then good.
> ...


i really dont like youre negativity nor the fact that you preach to people about the negative effects when you are obviously a user yourself. i think the guy has got the point. chill.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

> i really dont like youre negativity nor the fact that you preach to people about the negative effects when you are obviously a user yourself. i think the guy has got the point. chill.


cool story bro

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

another thread started in the index where a 15 year old wants gear, and im mr negative... cause i didnt give him great advice how to run hgh and slin. there is a difference between experienced users and kids vs noobs that have a solid training back ground and have their diet dialed in and have reached their natural limit.

maybe write a letter to admin to suggest i be nicer to under age gear users, pM them solid cycles with sources

----------


## big_ron

At the end of the day they are going to do what they are going to do, give them the info we know. and really its up to them. I dont know how much influence a internet forum can be compared to somebody personal they actually know. The OP just asked what others do, All that needs to be said is for the best possible recovery to wait the appropriate time frame. blood work etc.

----------


## markdbg

get blood work done, if everything is good, u feel mentally ur ready to go again, jump back on. as long as ur healthy. 

time on=time off bs is the dumbest thing ive ever heard. do not follow that. doesnt show ur healthy,hell probably 80% of ppl who actually "cycle" turn super unhealthy when they come off.drink, party and eat like shit. stop working out as hard ect, because they waited the time on=time off protocol its safe to go back on? no. get blood work done, if ur healthy run again. if not, get healthy. get in shape and then cycle.

----------


## Flier

Guys, don´t be so angry.
I wait several months, wanna feel whole, natural, detoxed, healthy.
On cycle now, 10 months coming off last.

----------


## LolWuter

THE ONLY RIGHT ANSWER IS TO GET BLOOD WORK AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OK. If it is you can hop back on again. Any other answer is completely wrong.

And lol some of the board fags embellish and lie about the side effects like a high school counselor.

----------


## The Bear 79

> THE ONLY RIGHT ANSWER IS TO GET BLOOD WORK AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OK. If it is you can hop back on again. Any other answer is completely wrong.
> 
> And lol some of the board fags embellish and lie about the side effects like a high school counselor.


 Speaking of being "completely wrong", has anyone gone through this guys post history (LolWuter :Aajack: )................he is the iconic definition of "completely wrong", he thinks he brought new insight world full of overbearing, uneducated, nay sayers, but in reality he has made a complete fool of himself, he conjures up false bull sh!t to support his cause (like cycling under the age of 25, or no need for time on = time off for example) & then when someone says "bullsh!t..........prove it" all he deliver are a bunch of opinions coming from guys that NEED to believe the bullsh!t just as bad as he does because they too are cycling too young, never any facts.

----------


## LolWuter

I've asked for proof countless times and nobody provides it. YOU set age limits, YOU have to proof it. If I told you that I believe in a flying spaghetti monster, I would have to prove it not you disprove it. That's how science works.

So tell me why somebody can't cycle when everything is back to normal? You do know that time is arbitrary right? Time on/time off has never been proven because _doctors would just tell you not to go on_ instead of doing that experiment. It might take you a a year to get back to homeostasis or it might take less than time on, but the most important part is knowing you can get your test levels back up after cycle, and knowing that you can get healthy after cycle. There is no SCIENTIFIC REASON for time on/time off. It's just more bullshit.

Remember that morons like you used to perpetuate the "pyramid cycling" back in the 80s and used to yell at people for not following pyramid cycling as if it would do any good. Open up your mind a little. All I'm accepting is science and nothing else. The fact of the matter is I'm soon to be a licensed Pharmacist (PharmD and that "D" stands for doctor buddy) and this will be my job. I will be a "Doctor of drugs". And you will be just another gym rat who thinks he knows more.

----------


## The Bear 79

I was a child in the 80's genius, I didn't even know what steroids were then. You have been provided PLENTY of proof, & not just opinions of other users, but actual facts from Endocrinologists, that's a REAL Doctor, not a pharmacist / wannabe doctor (just because its in the title doesn't mean you know anything, you're just the real doctors errand boy / pill dispenser) You have shown nothing more than opinions from other wannabe's & idiots like yourself, that say anything that supports their ideas no matter how full of sh!t the know it is.................you have shown NO facts, only opinions.

----------


## stpete

> THE ONLY RIGHT ANSWER IS TO GET BLOOD WORK AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OK. If it is you can hop back on again. Any other answer is completely wrong.
> 
> And lol some of the board fags embellish and lie about the side effects like a high school counselor.


Easy on the "fag" stuff "PharmD." And the OP didn't ask for scientific proof of anything. He simply asked for us to tell him how long we typically stay "off."

----------


## LolWuter

Well we're not "pill dispensers" as much as we're just business managers, drug experts, and insurance experts at a six figure starting salary. We still have to take pharmacology buddy.

And again, provide me with any proof that you must take EXACTLY the time off as you do on. Again, the only way is to get blood work. There's no point of guessing.

----------


## JDBeretta

Epic thread. 

I think the 'rule of thumb' has been stated here. Time on + PCT = time off. Is there any study that confirms this? I don't know. Is there any study that says otherwise? I don't know. 

All I know is that, for me, I'd take the suggestions from members that are recognized as knowledgeable and are contributing members. The ones who bring opinions based experience are, in my opinion, a more valuable source of information rather than someone with just an opinion... Just saying.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

OMG

its called getting regular blood work done to see when your body has fully recovered. once it has then you can go hard again. Time on + PCT = time off. is a simplify and win concept that is great for educating noobs. But if you spend the money needed and check your levels thats the only way to really know for sure.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

u can run 2 on 2 off and blast 3-5 grams of gear in a week and not suppress your LH in the regular sense.

again blood work blood work blood work is teh only way to tell

----------


## JDBeretta

Agree. 

When you're dealing with noobs that don't even want to spring for $100 for a proper PCT, what's to say that they're going to get bloodwork done? 

Could be shorter than the advice given, could be longer, could be never.

----------


## bigswoll

Wow this simple question got way out of control . U r 21 the vets are jus trying to help and be honest that u could seriously **** yourself up it might seem that were overboard and right now it doesn't matter u jus wanna get big but when Ur 30 and want to start a family and can't cause u ****ed urself up when u were younger trying to get big then getting big goes to the back of list. If you do decide to do then it cost 49$ no insurance at privatemdlabs.com i recommend that also time on time off i personally don't follow nor alot of my friends i usually do 16 and 8. And yes when I'm off i do more damage to my body then being on. I party 2 much and slack off at gym. So u cud say my addiction is the gym and trying to get bigger and stronger. Jus make sure u have ai and oct I'n hand b4 u Start. Very east to get at ar-r .com. So order it up and run smart cycle and with pct hopefully you'll maintain much of your gains. Good luck bro

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> OMG
> 
> its called getting regular blood work done to see when your body has fully recovered. once it has then you can go hard again. Time on + PCT = time off. is a simplify and win concept that is great for educating noobs. But if you spend the money needed and check your levels thats the only way to really know for sure.


So if you follow that concept then you're constantly either on cycle or in pct?

----------


## The Bear 79

> So if you follow that concept then you're constantly either on cycle or in pct?


 Dammit Sgt. you're too fast.........lol.......I was just thinking the same thing & getting ready to make the same post.............. To ad, there will literally be no rest for your body, there will always be some sort of compound in your system if you follow that method.

----------


## Ashop

The TIME ON=TIME OFF theory has always worked well.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

why does your body need rest? so blood levels return to normal. LH is no longer suppressed . if they are returned to normal then your body has had its rest.

u dont need to be on always, that would be your choice. But to fully know when you are rested or recovered is blood work.

and if people knew how mystatin works they wouldn't suppress themselves longer then 8 weeks. 10-12 week cycles make recovery harder, longer and less gains with time on vs gains.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

No, your body hasn't had its "rest" during pct. During pct, you're forcing your body to recover and it hasn't reached a recovered state of natural homeostasis. LH and T levels could drop back down drastically weeks after pct is over. That's why you should wait to check blood levels 6 weeks after pct has been completed.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

i usually wait 4-6 weeks after pct, but yes i wouldn't argue this. But at this point if levels are stable u can cycle if you choose. sure cholesterol and things like that are a huge factor. but If i can educate people by learning to run blood work properly and understanding their test thats a step in teh right direction. Psychologically allot of people don't want to wait for for 18-20 weeks after pct to get back on. With out blood tests, they wont even know if their pct was successful.

----------


## swm1972

Just curious what the opinions for a person if they are in HRT. I was diagnosed with a medical condition that resulted in HRT (not self inflicted) before I ever started cycles. In my younger days I'd knock out two 16-20 week cycles a year. These days if I do one a year I'm lucky. I don't bother unless I am 100% injury free and after decades of hard work, and heavy lifting, that doesn't happen very often. 

So, if recovery of your natural testosterone isn't an issue there are still other factors such as cholesterol levels and liver function. But what about a person like me that never has had an issue with that? I've had elevated liver panels (slightly) one time in my life after a 8 week cycle (prop/tren ace) where I finished with winny oral at 75mgs a day for the last 4 weeks. Three weeks later I was in my doctors office for a unscheduled visit (sickness) and he said "well, since you are here let's pull a blood panel and save you a trip in a couple weeks". I was sweating hoping my blood levels (test) had dropped enough to be normal range. A few days later he calls and tells me everything checked out fine. I had slightly elevated liver enzyme levels but nothing to be alarmed with. Then he made a joke about taking it easy on the booze and hung up. 

I think responsible use requires recovery. But in my case. What am I recovery from? My body handles it all very well proven from blood work not speculation. Don't get high blood pressure (120/70). 

Opinions?

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

maybe run Ronnies sling shot training and then bridge between 20 weeks with yoru dose of hrt. That would still be you two cycles a year.

just keep a eye on blood pressure and cholesterol good and bad.

----------


## AD

blast and cruise while on trt, cruise time is for the androgen receptors to recover. prolonged sustained stimulations will down-regulate the receptors. but i'm not sure if there is any scientific research to point to any best duration of rest the receptors will need.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

bill roberts claims to date there isnt any blast and cruise research that holds merit. just looks good on paper.

----------


## swm1972

Not saying I disagree with receptor desensitization. But we produce our own testosterone . Why would our bodies desensitize to something we naturally produce. Now I know something is at work because I've personally seen diminishing results over time. But I'm not completely sold on receptors being the issue.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

read up on myostatin and educate yourself. ur adding levels of dht and anabolic levels that surpass the high end of natural test production. receptors are the issue.

----------


## The Bear 79

> read up on myostatin and educate yourself. ur adding levels of dht and anabolic levels that surpass the high end of natural test production. receptors are the issue.


 You certainly have MY attention bro. Do you have a link to where you retrieved this info? I have every intention of doing my own research, but I would like to see the study / studies you base your claims on.

----------


## AD

> Not saying I disagree with receptor desensitization. But we produce our own testosterone. Why would our bodies desensitize to something we naturally produce. Now I know something is at work because I've personally seen diminishing results over time. But I'm not completely sold on receptors being the issue.


our body receptors are made to respond best to our bodies' level of endogenous test. but on cycling, test levels are like 5-10x the amounts produced naturally. thats why the receptors are fried.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

> You certainly have MY attention bro. Do you have a link to where you retrieved this info? I have every intention of doing my own research, but I would like to see the study / studies you base your claims on.


bill roberts did a study on it and its how he came up with the 2 on 4 off cycles , also why he says 8 weeks suppression is the most you wanna go to maximize gains.

How long it takes for levels to be enough for recovery depends on how much steroid was usedl. But for example, at 1000 mg/week of enanthate it's reasonable to start PCT a little before 2 weeks after the last injection, and if the cycle was only 8 weeks there may be some LH recovery a week after that, though ordinarily to save money, it makes sense to just go by how one feels and wait for the 4 week point after starting PCT.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

also if you like ask ronnie in his thread about myostatin

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/press...MAY/020523.htm

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/insti...muscle_science

----------

